# عناوين المكاتب والشركات الهندسية المعمارية الاستشاريه ..بأبوظبي وسلطنة عمان



## الجبل الاشم (19 مارس 2008)

ارجو من الاخوة الاعزاء الذين يعملون بأبوظبي او سلطنة عمان ...ان يمدوني بالبريد الاليكتروني ...او المواقع للمكاتب الاستشارية المتخصصه بأبوظبي وسلطنة عمان ...وخاصة الذين يطلبون خبرات للعمل لديهم ....ارجوووووووووووووووكم لاتبخلوا علينا ....وخاصة من يطلبون خبرات تصل الي عشر سنوات واكثر ....ارجوكم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## الجبل الاشم (20 مارس 2008)

ايه؟؟؟....مافيش رد؟؟؟


----------



## الجبل الاشم (21 مارس 2008)

لسه مافيش رد ؟؟؟؟....هنستني كتيييييييييييييير ولا ايه؟؟؟


----------



## الجبل الاشم (22 مارس 2008)

لسه برضه؟؟؟


----------



## الجبل الاشم (23 مارس 2008)

هااااااااااااااااااااااااه ....محدش عايز يساعد !!!!


----------



## الجبل الاشم (25 مارس 2008)

للرفع........................


----------



## الجبل الاشم (25 مارس 2008)

يارب حد يرد


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (26 مارس 2008)

اخي العزيز ارجو ارسال بريدك الخاص الي وساقوم بارسال كل ما لدي من عناوين ، وان كنت قد قمت بترجبة بعضها وللاسف معظمها لا تعمل
ولكن لتحاول انت فربما تكون موفقا باذن الله
د.م. احمد حسني رضوان


----------



## الجبل الاشم (26 مارس 2008)

اشكرك كثيرا يا مشرفنا العزيز الدكتور حسني علي الرد...وبريدي هو 28ahmed >>>>علي موقع naseej.com


----------



## مونوووو1 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## عربي فقط (7 ديسمبر 2009)

شركة رينارديه أس أي للاستشارات الهندسية ش م مز شركة متخصصة بالطرق و مشاريع المياه خاصة سدود التغذية الجوفية
ص ب : 579
الرمز البريدي: 100 مسقط
الخوير
شارع دوحة الادب مقابل نادي عمان الرياضي


----------



## hani240875 (27 يوليو 2015)

الأخوة الافاضل/ أصحاب المكتب الهندسي الأستشاري حفظهم الله ,,,,,,,,,

تحية طيبة وبعد .... 

الموضوع: التعاون المشترك البناء و بأسعار تنافسية

نحن في مكتب نكست للأستشارات الهندسية نهديكم أطيب التحيات وبعد...... 
نقدم لكم طرحنا بالتعاون المشترك البناء و بأسعار تنافسية في التصاميم والإخراج وحساب الكميات الخ....

ومهام عملنا تشمل التالى:
الاستشارات الهندسية :
	التصميم المعماري:
-	تصميم إسلامي للمباني الإدارية والسكنية والتجارية والفلل والمدن والأبراج والشاليهات والقصور والحدائق والمولات التجارية.
-	تصميم حضاري للمباني والفلل والمدن والأبراج والشاليهات
	تصميم الديكور
-	تصميم داخلي
- تصميم خارجي
	تصميم إنشائي
	تصميم كهرباء
	تصميم ميكانيك 
	تصميم الإعمال الصحية
	تصميم أعمال الدفاع المدني
	إدارة مشاريع
	تجهيز العطاءات 
	حساب الكميات وتسعيرها
	تقييم المشاريع
وتقبلوا منا كلتقدير وإحترام ..
مدير المكتب
م.هانى أبو عكر
موبايل:00972599847110,00972597729049
يقع مكتبنا في فلسطين في حى الرمال.


----------

